# safe winter dog waterer (puppy proof)



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I read a recent thread about keeping active LGD's busy and out of trouble. We have a similar thing happening here. Guapo needs more work and play to keep him contented but he's too unsteady to live with goats and sheep (they are separated by a fence). 

Since snowfall, he's been tearing up his heated waterers and water bucket. Luckily nobody has been hurt. I'm wondering what might be safest for him. Suggestions? 

We had a stainless heated bowl out and he pulled the heating mechanism off the bottom, we fixed it, and he did it again but destroyed it. It could be that if it's empty he gets playful with it...but it seems unlikely he's really drinking that much (120oz) before we refill. We can do a heated water bowl, a heated water bucket, or an insulated bucket with a heater in it (we have one similar to this Poly Insulated Bucket Holder with 5-Gallon Bucket | RAMM). What's safest? We can fasten a waterer to fencing with carabiners, bungees or rope. 

Brainstorming- our insulated 5gal horse water bucket (linked above) with a submersible heater, cord run through a piece of pvc that is anchored to and extends out of the fence to keep it rigid. I'm thinking that with some toys (kongs and jolly ball, what else?) and a larger capacity waterer, he will leave it alone.

Of course we are leaving town and need this sorted ASAP for his well-being and our farmsitter and we have single digits this week with several inches of snow. 

@FizzyGoats @Boer Mama ...lots of snow-dwelling LGD gurus out there...help?


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm also thinking that placing some good sized rocks around a waterer will help keep it lodged in place, whether it's a bowl or bucket.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh gosh. What timing Guapo has.  Yeah, you definitely want it sorted out before you leave. The one you showed a link to looks like a good one to me but I’m not all that versed in heated water buckets. If you do use one with a chord, putting it inside of pipe is an excellent idea. And my dogs never really play with much (other than each other) but I’d put whatever toys and boredom busters you think he might enjoy in there. I’m amazed you found a farm sitter. We can never find one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------

